# Is it illegal to work for 'free' on a tourist visa



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi All

Is it illegal to work for free on a tourist visa ?

Also - Does anyone have the contact info for the workplace relations body in dubai?


Thanks heaps
P


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It is illegal to work on a tourist visa (be it paid or free). If you are in the country on the tourist visa, then your intention would be visit the country and have a nice holiday - not work! 

I personally would not advise that you take any chances (yes, some people do!)! The fines are quite hefty and usually ends with deportation (and a stint in the local jail if you are really unlucky!).

The Ministry of Labour is the body responsible for employee rights/ welfare here. I've fortunately never have to deal with them so do not have their number but I'm sure google will bring up their contact details if you need to contact them.


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

What about the employer? He have any responsibilty in this?


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

There is a fine of 50,000 AED per violation for the employer as well. But they can pay the fine and continue with the business. It is you who will get deported and cannot come back to the UAE


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks v much. Appreciated.


----------

